

Robots Patrol South Korean Prisons at Night - AharonH
http://singularityhub.com/2012/01/04/robots-patrol-south-korean-prisons-at-night/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SingularityHub+%28Singularity+Hub%29

======
drpgq
Is it really necessary to have robots moving around? As a computer vision guy,
I would think why not just have a bunch of cameras covering the area and then
do the image analysis at a central terminal. Unless the eventual goal is to
have the robots break up fights.

~~~
mike-cardwell
Cameras would not only be many many times cheaper, but they would be many many
times more effective.

------
tete
"While most of its physical systems are ready, the robots are reportedly
undergoing improvements to make them more friendly and appealing to humans."

about:robots (on Firefox)

------
geuis
There's no need to put "| Singularity Hub" in the title.

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed, it's in the guidelines:

    
    
      > In Submissions
      >
      > ...
      >
      > If the original title includes the name of the site,
      > please take it out, because the site name will be
      > displayed after the link anyway.
    

_From<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> _

~~~
AharonH
Thanks! Point taken. This was my first post, and I flubbed that.

